# First race on my track



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I've been telling some of the guys at work about the track I have been working on for awhile now.I told them they had an open invite to come over and check it out any time.One guy had done some racing of 1/32 scale stuff on a track near here,the other guys really had no clue.It took awhile to explain to them what the hell I was talking about.

So I told them all to come over this past Monday.I didn't really think much would come of it to tell the truth.

When they got here,I gave them a quick history lesson on HO slots.I started by going through the evolution of the cars,I ran everything from original tjets,all the way up to SS and poly mod cars.

Then I gave them each a controller,and a tweaked super g set car and let them have at it.
It was deslot city for about the first half hour or so.I wondered what the hell I got myself into.But they all quickly got a grip on how to get them to go,and in no time we were doing ten minute heats and then 50 lappers.

It was without a doubt the most fun I have had on my track yet,and I think we all laughed ourselves to tears on quite a few occasions that night.

Now all I hear about all day at work is slot cars.These guys went nuts,to the point where they're all now buying their own cars,and even their own controllers!!!!!!One guy wants to build his own track. WHo ever would have thought??????

So we'll see how it goes from here.These guys are counting down until Wednsday night race night.They're making me crazy asking me questions all day long.

All said and done,I'm glad I took a chance on a bunch of guys that I thought would have no interest in slots whatsoever..

It could turn out to be something pretty good I figure.


Mike


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to start your own club, Mike! :thumbsup: My co-workers think that I am strange "playing with toy cars" lol
I tried the very same thing. The guys at work just don't get it and the ones that do never cared for slots as kids. I have showed them the ins & outs, the fast ones the pokeys, the bikes, the customs....they just are not interested unless I say "Beer" every-other word. Then they come over, say "cool little toy cars, wheres the beer?"
Do you have any sugjestions ?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I don't know about anyone else,but for me,whether I come in first or last,I have a great time,as did the guys that were over the house.

I'm going to keep it simple.I figure Tomy Super G Plus is a good and relatively inexpensive way for these guys to get into the hobby.After that,I'll introduce them to the fine art of Tjet racing with some JL,which are also a blast as well.

More guys coming this week.They're still all driving me nuts talking about racing all day.
The REALLY strange thing is these guys are all in their early to mid 20's!!!!!

Mike


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

That's very cool Mike. Congrats on finding some enthusiastic racers. 

I'm still several months away from getting my track mounted and all the wiring done in the shed where it'll end up. Besides cleaning it all out, I need to run power out there and install that window ac unit. 

In the meantime I've setup a 4-lane temporary track downstairs and recently invited one of my buddies to come over to see what he thought of my latest project. My wife joined us and the three of us had a blast. He had a small track at some point growing up but never really got into it. He has since picked up two 440 indy cars and just bought 2 super g-plus cars. He's now really eager to see the track mounted and finalized. He's even offered to come over and help me with all the work I still have to do to prep that space. 

What a great hobby we're in huh?


----------

